
Why Microservices Matter - joeyespo
https://blog.heroku.com/archives/2015/1/20/why_microservices_matter
======
toddsiegel
> There are two essential strategies to manage this problem: a team can keep
> everything together (create a monolith) or a team can divide a project into
> smaller pieces (create microservices).

There is a middle ground: creating libraries. We have a monolithic app we're
planning to break up, but to avoid the costs of running a whole other service
we're going to package up some of those pieces that have distinctly different
responsibilities and lifecycles and tuck them into a library.

Even as we plan to break up the front end into separate smaller apps, those
libraries remain reusable.

If ever we decide to turn a library into a microservice that library serves as
its core and just needs to be wrapped in an HTTP interface, or whatever.

------
latch
If, like most programmers, you deal with units on a daily basis, then it
should be pretty obvious to you that there's something between Monolith and
microservices.

It feels like 1/2 the stuff being written about microservice is stuff that
people have been saying for over a decade under a different name (SOA).

